# محرك ستيرلنغ (المحرك المستقبلي)stirling engine



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (26 يوليو 2006)

توجد لي مشاركة في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية عبارة عن ملف قمنا بكتابته حول محرك ستيرلنغ بالعربية
وهو على الرابط
http://www.mytempdir.com/766389
ارجو من الجميع الإطلاع ولكم الشكر على تعليقكم مسبقا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم الملف غير موجود

أرجوا أن تراجع الرابط وأن تعطينا فكرة عن الموضوع

شكرا على مبادرتك بالمشاركة وأنتظر منك رد قريب انشاء الله


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (28 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا*

أشكرك أخي الكريم لإهتمامك ويبدو أن هنالك مشكلة في الرابط سأقوم بتحميل المشرو عمرة أخرى إن شاء الله علما بأن هذا هو الفهرس العام للمشروع

الفصل الأول
1-1مقدمة- نبذة تاريخية عن محرك سترلينغ .............................................6
1-2 .معلومات ترموديناميكية أساسية 
1-2-1 العمليات الخاصة لتغير حالة الغاز وتمثيلهاعلى المخططات .........................9
1-2-2 دورة ستيرلنغ ..............................................................13
1-2-2-1 دورة ستيرلنغ الحقيقية ...............................................14
1-2-3 عمل محرك ستيرلنغ .....................................................15
1-2-3-1 المبدأ العام لمحرك ستيرلنغ ..............................................16
1-2-3-1-1 محرك ستيرلنغ طراز ß.............................................16
1-2-3-1-2 محرك ستيرلنغ طراز α .............................................20
1-2-3-2 الدورات المثالية لمحرك ستيرلنغ .........................................25
1-2-3-3 اسس تحويل الدورات الحقيقية لمحركات سستيرلنغ إلى مثالية.................... 26 
1-2-4 مقارنة بين محرك ستيرلنغ والمحركات الأخرى ......................................31
1-2-5 نظرية شميث في محرك ستيرلنغ ....................................................32
1-2-5-2 محرك ستيرلنغ طراز α.............................................34
1-2-5-3 محرك ستيرلنغ طراز ß ............................................37
1-2-5-4 محرك ستيرلنغ طراز γ ............................................ 40
1-2-5-5 العمل البياني – الإستطاعة..........................................41
1-2-6 نصائح لتصميم محرك ستيرلنغ .....................................................43
1-2-7 تجارب مثيرة في الحرارة والتسخين ...............................................45
1-2-8 قابلية العكس في محركات ستيرلنغ ................................................50
1-2-9 الطاقة الشمسية ومحرك ستيرلنغ ................................................. 52
الفصل الثاني (الحسابت والجداول)
2-1 الحسابات وفقا لطريقة هلال .....................................................56
2-2-1 مثال حسابي لمحرك ستيرلنغ نوع α .........................................58
2-2 مثال حسابي لمحرك ستيرلنغ نوع α حسب نظرية شميث ..


----------



## احمدددددد (16 أغسطس 2006)

اجو منك سيد ابو عبد الرؤوف التحميل السريع


----------



## red Line (21 مارس 2007)

الرجاء التحميل للحاجه


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (31 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات وارجو التحميل السريع.


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 أبريل 2007)

information sterling engine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterling_engine#Background


----------



## horas2010 (6 مايو 2007)

ارجو التحميل باقصى سرعة من فضلك


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (16 مايو 2007)

*لقد قمت برفع جزء*

قبل شهرين تقريبأ قمت برفع جزء من ملف الوورد بعنوان غلى كل الذين طلبو معلومات حول محرك 
ستيرلنغ أرجو من الجميع الإنتباه وسأقوم بعد الإمتحانات برفع الملف مع ملف آخر إن شاء الله


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## امير البحار (21 أبريل 2010)

الرابط مش شغال
عايزين الملف ضرورى جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
لك ان تتخيل مدى احتياجى لهذا الملف
ارجو الرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن
شاكرا لمجهودكم معى


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 أبريل 2010)

http://www.physics.sfasu.edu/astro/courses/egr112/StirlingEngine/stirling.html



المحرك المعجزة «سترلينغ» موجود منذ 186 سنة

بالنسبة إلى الكثيرين من العلماء والبيئيين محرك الاشتعال الداخلي هو محرك فاشل. إنه مصدر للضجيج والتلوث ويقودنا إلى مالا رجعة عنه نحو تسخن الكرة الارضية.
وهناك بديل مثير للاهتمام ولكنه غير معروف كثيرا. انه محرك «STIRLING» الموجود منذ 186 سنة ويستعمل احيانا لدفع الغواصات والنماذج الاولية لسيارات ومضخات مناجم الفحم ومولدات الكهرباء.
محرك سترلينغ الذي يحمل اسم مخترعه القسيس الاسكتلندي روبرت سترلينغ، هو محرك يعتقد بعض المهندسين والمبتكرين انه قادر على تغيير العالم.
محرك سترلينغ لا يعمل بالشرارات والانفجارات الصغيرة على غرار ما يحدث داخل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي، بل انه يستعمل الحرارة الخارجية لدفع البيستونات الداخلية موّلدا بذلك طاقة تصلح لتطبيقات لا حدود لها.
واذا كانت هذه فكرة عظيمة إلى هذا الحد الا يجدر أن نستعمل محرك سترلينغ لتشغيل كل شيء؟
دين كامن ملك المبتكرين الجديد ومصمم دراجة Segway قبل التحدي وهبّ للاستفادة عمليّا من هذه التكنولوجيا ذات المقدرات التي لم ينتبه إليها الناس حتى الآن.
وقال كامن: إن دراجته سيغواي التي اشتهرت حديثا تعمل بالبطاريات الكهربائية لن تصبح كاملة الإتقان حتى يتم تزويدها بطاقة محرك سترلينغ.
وقد حصل كامن اخيرا على ثلاث براءات اختراع تتعلق بسترلينغ، وتقدم بطلب براءتين اخريين ويستعد لاعداد طلبات براءة اخرى. وقد شكل كامن شركة جديدة باسم
LLC Nsw Paper Concepts لتطوير محركات سترلينغ تجاريّا.
إلا أنه ليس معروفا كيف يعتزم كامن استخدام محرك سترلينغ. يبقى الأمر طي الكتمان ويرفض إجراء مقابلات مع الصحافيين.
وليس هناك حاليا محرك سترلينغ يتميز بصغر الحجم والقوة الكافية لتسع في دراجة سيغواي، ولا يرى أحد في براءات كامن أي مؤشر إلى انه حقق إنجازات أو اختراقات. وهذه هي المشكلة الرئيسة لمحرك سترلينغ: تشغيل أشبه بانتظار أن تغلي قدر الماء. وبعد أن يغلي الماء التسريع البطيء يجعل المحرك غير مناسب للمركبات. إن محرك سترلينغ هو أبسط طريقة لتحويل الحرارة إلى طاقة ميكانيكية، وبالتالي فإن بناءها وتحسينها هما محور دروس مبادئ الحركة الحرارية ايروديناميكس التي يعطيها البروفسور تيلمان غرينغروس في معهد ثاير للهندسة في دارتموث.
ويعمل محرك سترلينغ بقاعدة ان الغازات تتمدد عندما تسخن. ويضم ابسط أنواع محرك سترلينغ اسطوانة مختومة وبداخلها بيستون. وعندما يسخن الهواء داخل جدران الاسطوانة يتمدد محرك البيستون فتتولد الطاقة. ويتصل البيستون ايضا بقناة تفريغ تنقل الهواء إلى الطرف المقابل البارد للاسطوانة. وعندما يبرد الهواء يتقلص فيعود البيستون إلى نقطة البداية. وكلما كان الفرق بين طرفي الاسطوانة الساخن والبارد اكبر كلما اشتغل المحرك بقوة أكبر. ومن ابرز حسنات محرك سترلينغ قدرته على العمل بأي مصدر حراري - من روث الأبقار إلى الغاز الطبيعي والحطب وحرارة الشمس. ولا تنتج محركات سترلينغ نفايات. وإذا كان مصدر الحرارة الخارجية نظيفا كحرارة الشمس، لا ينبعث منها دخان. كما أن قطعه اقل عددا من قطع محرك الاحتراق الداخلي، فلا صمامات ولاشموع (مقادح) لإطلاق الشرار. وبالتالي فهي تعمل بهدوء تام.
إلا أن محركات سترلينغ تفتقر إلى القدرة على التسارع، ولذلك يقترح دعاتها تصميم محركات مهجنة، على غرار السيارات المهجنة التي تستعمل محركات كهربائية للتسريع. والحقيقة أن عددا من شركات السيارات انتجت نماذج أولية مزودة بمحركات سترلينغ


----------



## امير البحار (22 أبريل 2010)

بجد بجد ميرسى جدا جدا


----------



## امير البحار (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالكم جميعا
كنت عملت جروب على الفيس بوك بأسم مسابقة
الموضوع جميل وشيق
ده الينك بتاع الجروب
...ياريت لو تشاركونا
http://www.facebook.com/?tid=1291823377603&sk=messages#!/group.php?gid=126706764021860
على فكرة مش ضرورى تكونوا طلبة حتى تشتركوا
انا فى مفاجأة راح اعلن عنها فى هادا الجروب على اخر شهر ستة
وبأذن الله المفاجأة هتعجبكم
يسعدنى ويشرفنى تشرفكم لينا فى الجروب
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## samir820a (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم نشكركم على المجهود الذي تبدلونه و أرجو ان توفرو الملف عن قريب


----------



## aminabdulhady (12 ديسمبر 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> المحرك المعجزة «سترلينغ» موجود منذ 186 سنة
> .... هو محرك يعتقد بعض المهندسين والمبتكرين انه قادر على تغيير العالم.
> ..... ولا يرى أحد في براءات كامن أي مؤشر إلى انه حقق إنجازات أو اختراقات.



موجود منذ 186 سنة والمعجزة ما زالت لم تتحقق
وكيف لا يرى احد انجازا ؟؟ واين الانجاز؟؟
لا اله الا الله


----------



## aminabdulhady (12 ديسمبر 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> المحرك المعجزة «سترلينغ» موجود منذ 186 سنة
> .... هو محرك يعتقد بعض المهندسين والمبتكرين انه قادر على تغيير العالم.
> ..... ولا يرى أحد في براءات كامن أي مؤشر إلى انه حقق إنجازات أو اختراقات.



موجود منذ 186 سنة والمعجزة ما زالت لم تتحقق
وكيف لا يرى احد انجازا ؟؟ واين الانجاز؟؟
لا اله الا الله


----------



## حسن جمعة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخواني الاعزاء يتزويدي بموضوع ( نظرة عامة عن محرك ستيرلينغ ) جزاكم الله خيرا
وان تعطوني مشكلة في المحرك وااقتراح معالجتها انتظر ردكم احبتي بفارغ الصبر لحاجتي الماسة ربي يحفظكم اجمعين


----------



## حسن جمعة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن احبتي تزويدي ببرنامج اوتوكاد 2012 مع السيريل نمبر وجزاءكم على رب العالمين


----------



## حسن جمعة (6 أكتوبر 2011)

احبتي هذا ايميلي [email protected] احتاج الى برنامج اوتوكاد 2012 مع السيريل نمبر.................. انتظركم اعزائي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أكتوبر 2011)

................................


----------

